#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-08
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: have you heard anything from the olf folks? They get the form and the check ok?
 * thafreak could probably just watch for the check being cashed...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-09
<Oda> >Insomnia
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<twotwozombie> goood morning
<thafreak> how goes 22
<twotwozombie> eh not bad. tired, working.
<twotwozombie> you?
<thafreak> same
<thafreak> waiting for a meeting to start
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-10
<Unit193> Howdy jackson and welcome to the Ohio LoCo!
<jackson> o/
<Unit193> I would guess you're using some form of Ubuntu, what type?
<jackson> I am using Linuxmint
<Unit193> Alrighty
<jackson> CPU[-Single core Intel Pentium 4 Mobile (UP) clocked at 1800.000 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.32-21-generic i686-] Up[-4:11-] Mem[-205.7/1001.9MB-] HDD[-40.0GB(16.1% used)-] Procs[-129-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.6-] inxi[-1.3.2-]
<jackson> hmmm i see i need to update inxi
<Unit193> I have some computers that are better, one or two that are far worse :P
<jackson> this is a good standby from ebay as a fixeruper
<jackson> it's an IBM T30
<Unit193> cpu MHz		: 498.384
<jackson> for irc it's what actually works and not the speed
<Unit193> Add a GUI on top and things can get slow :P
<Unit193> Cheri703: On for Weds? I'll have to find tomorrow what's going on and if Eric is a go
<Cheri703> I have to confirm whether I have a ride home :/
<Cheri703> I will let you know
<Unit193> Wow... That was fast
 * Cheri703 is up late tonight
 * jackson as i blink my tired eyes and look at the analog clock .... it is
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm off. have a good night folks :)
<Unit193> Adios, maybe catch you tomorrow
<Cheri703> kk
 * Unit193 things he shouldn't report when he cuts out
<Unit193> thinksw
<thafreak> Goooooood Morning Ohiooooooooo
<paultag> thafreak: gooooooooooooood morning :)
<thafreak> Where can I get those old irc logs :)
<thafreak> I have an idea for my replace paultag with a shell script project....
<thafreak> ;)
<paultag> please do :)
<thafreak> Atleast for OLF...
<paultag> while [ true ]; do echo "fuck"; sleep 2000; done
<thafreak> and anyone else who doesn't show up
<thafreak> basically
<thafreak> paultag: you ever look at puppet for automation?
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, actually. A few days ago
<paultag> thafreak: it's pretty sick
<thafreak> I'm considering building something similar in python...
<paultag> o'rly?
<thafreak> yeah...
<thafreak> something to integrate tighter with fabric
<thafreak> it was the reasong I was looking at directed asyclic graphs the other day :)
<thafreak> for building dependency graphs between resources
<paultag> that'd be sick
<paultag> integrate
<paultag> integrate
<paultag> developers
<paultag> developers
<paultag> developers
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> you listening to mr M$?
<thafreak> what's that dickhead's name...
<thafreak> fyi
<thafreak> http://gitimmersion.com/
<paultag> haha
<thafreak> pretty cool walk through to get you down with everything git...
<thafreak> you can skip the stuff you already know
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> why can't I remember...oh that's right...balmer
<thafreak> how come I could remember paul allen....but couldn't remember steve balmer...
<thafreak> no one even remembers allen
<thafreak> eh, whatever....all douche bags
<thafreak> wow, I guess kanye and lady gaga invested in turntable.fm
<paultag> o'rly?
<thafreak> http://www.businessinsider.com/kanye-west-and-lady-gaga-have-invested-in-turntablefm-2011-7
<thafreak> taggy, what's your opinion on creating a new config language + parser vs using something like json/yaml/plain old python?
<thafreak> I actually like the syntax of puppet's manifests and would like to use something similar...but not sure if I just write a parser and straight up use their syntax or what
<jandrusk> Ubuntu Cleveland Hour was a success last night.
<Cheri703> that is awesome jandrusk :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: I am still waiting to hear about my ride for tonight
<Cheri703> Mansfield's is....fizzling a bit. apparently no one will go if I am not there, and the past two (and maybe tonight) I've been unable to go, so we've canceled :/
<Cheri703> well, I can go, I just can't get home if my ride is unavailable
<jandrusk> Hmmm. You are the link that is holding the chain together.
<jandrusk> Are you guys going to be participating in global jam?
<thafreak> ♺ @jonobacon: Here's hoping for no more violence in England tonight. Chuck Norris has been dispatched.
<Unit193> Eh, I'm not yet fully sure I can go :P
<thafreak> lol, +1 for cheating at turntable.fm....
<thafreak> I made a fake facebook account to be able to like my own music LOL
<thafreak> proxying my second connection to turntable.fm through a separate network so they're connecting from diff ip's :)
 * Cheri703 isn't going to be at mansfield ubuntu hour
<Unit193> Yeah, I forgot to tell you that I can't (I can't even if you can BTW)
<Cheri703> I got a text at 5:11 saying that I *did* have a ride home, but...way too late at that point :/
<Cheri703> summer is not so great for many groups
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-11
<JonathanD> Hi guys.
<Unit193> Howdy JonathanD
<Unit193> Cheri703: It was that, or fair + motor cross :P
<Cheri703> hehe, good call
<Unit193> Mod tractor pull tomorrow that I might go to also (And a demo derby sat :D:D:D )
<ashams> hello everybody
<ashams> I noticed that your LoCo have a Council, this idea was suggested by some of our LoCo members, I want to ask how this idea helped you Or why did you do that?
<Unit193> Howdy ashams and welcome to the Ohio LoCo
<ashams> Unit193: hi, thanks
<ashams> Unit193: what you think?
<Unit193> Sweet, what one are you from? And Cheri703 ^^ :P
<ashams> Unit193: Egypt
<ashams> pad.lv/~egyptlocoteam
<Cheri703> I believe that it was moved to a council so that a. the work could be shared, b. it encourages more participation and delegation, and c. it avoids having one person trying to be "in charge" I know other teams have had people treat it as their personal kingdom, and having others helps avoid that
<ashams> Cheri703: but wont this split your team into two layers?
<Cheri703> not really
<Cheri703> there are only 3 on the council, and it's not like we dictate anything, anyone can suggest anything, and people are totally free to take initiative on things. we are more here to help things go smoothly than to make official decisions and such
<ashams> Cheri703: what new members think about this? do they have some envy on those on top?
<Cheri703> I have no idea...I'd hope not, if they do, a. they can talk to us, and b. they can run in the next election
<Cheri703> why would they not envy the ONE person in charge? if they would envy the 3?
<ashams> Cheri703: :)
<ashams> Cheri703: do you have any regulations for ppl to jump in/out and specially out?
<Cheri703> of the council? the team? what are you asking?
<ashams> Cheri703: sorry, I meant of the Council?
<Cheri703> one year terms as far as I know
<ashams> Cheri703: sorry, I didn't get what you mean?
<Cheri703> council members serve for one year, and then we hold an election to replace them. current council members can re-run and get re-elected, but it gives the opportunity for new folks
<ashams> Cheri703: great
<Unit193> If they want to back out, we elect a person to fill in
<ashams> Cheri703: do you regulate who give presentations or sessions to ppl from outside the community? I mean there can be some persons who really like to give a session but they not really qualified, do the Council have any sovereignty to say No, you can't.
<ashams> Cheri703: I mean, Does the Council forms a governance?
<Cheri703> Not at this point we don't/haven't
<Cheri703> if someone wants to, but doesn't feel qualified, they'd be welcome to ask for help from the group (not just the council). help in preparing a speech or help by having someone who might be willing to do it instead
<ashams> Cheri703: It happened in our LoCo, that someone really new, wanted to give a session by material he got from someone else and he insists to that session by himself only: It would help if the Council have governance powers in such case, do you recommend us to go ahead and give a council that power?
<Cheri703> where did he want to give the session? and why should he not be allowed?
<ashams> Cheri703: He is not qualified at all
<ashams> Cheri703: :(
<Cheri703> but what is qualified? what topic? who does he want to speak to?
<ashams> Cheri703: Normally introduction to Ubuntu, but he wasn't even using it ;) !!!!
<Cheri703> personally I wouldn't have a problem with it
<ashams> Cheri703: why? How?
<Cheri703> because it is a learning experience for him
<Cheri703> who am I to say he can't have that?
<Cheri703> like I was trying to get to earlier, it may depend on who he wants to talk to
<ashams> Cheri703: outerspace!
<Cheri703> ...?
<ashams> Cheri703: sorry, to ppl who don't know about linux
<Cheri703> so why would it matter? as long as he is mostly right, they will still learn something
<ashams> Cheri703: that would be their first impression...
<Cheri703> my first impression was my brother saying "here, boot this cd, tell me what you think next time you see me"
<Cheri703> so...any intro is probably ok
<Cheri703> anyway ashams, I'm not going to debate it with you. I would be perfectly fine with it, and in my opinion, forming a council for the purpose of telling people they CAN'T participate in sharing ubuntu seems very counter-intuitive
<ashams> Cheri703: I'm not debating at all, I'm just trying to know how you really think about it, so sorry...
<Cheri703> well, I'm just saying, I've stated my opinion, I get yours, I just think it's a non-issue
<ashams> Cheri703: Yeah, it's really a non-issue. I was just trying to get your full idea. Thank you very much
<ashams> Cheri703: Thank you for helping me :)
<Cheri703> yup :)
<ashams> Unit193: Thank You :)
<Unit193> ashams: Sure, I just knew who to call! :P
<Unit193> Cheri703: Thanks, you would/are better at that than I
<ashams> Cheers Ohio LoCo, Greetings from Egypt LoCo team, best wishes.....
<Unit193> Welcome back Mr Bios
<BiosElement> Thanks Unit
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy, it already feels like afternoon :P
<thafreak> well...i guess it kind of is....i'm just rolling into work now...
<thafreak> very long mornings some days
 * Unit193 has been up since yesterday
<thafreak> any reason?
<thafreak> you stay up playing a game...working on homework or a project? Or just not a fan of sleep?
<Unit193> Had to do something the next morning or somebody will whine and complain and I don't do mornings :P
<thafreak> oh....I've done that many times
<thafreak> I tend to still get like 2-3 hours of sleep...unless I'm still working when they come in to work the next morning...
<thafreak> Like re-build a server over night, and still be setting things up when people stroll into work in the morning...that sucks
<paultag> fail!
<paultag> 03:56 < ashams> Cheers Ohio LoCo, Greetings from Egypt LoCo team, best wishes.....
<thafreak> it was the hardware that failed....
<paultag> awwww :)
 * Unit193 might be borg
<paultag> I love the borg
<thafreak> and FYI, for anyone building raid storage, buy an extra drive or two to have around
<paultag> I want to be borg
<paultag> imagine if I could sync my brain with other brains
<paultag> I could talk about stuff and things
<thafreak> cause if one drive fails 3 years down the road, you probably won't be able to buy the same drive anymore :)
<paultag> thafreak: that's actually a good point
<paultag> thafreak: never thought of that
<paultag> damn
<paultag> that's why I'm not a sysadmin
<paultag> thafreak: so, after your little puppet clone, howsabout I get you to do some Syn work? It's so close to working >:D
<thafreak> well, if it's soft raid...you could TECHNICALLY, replace with bigger drives, and re-build, then replace another with a bigger drive, and re-build, and eventually have a bigger array...
<paultag> that sounds lame
<paultag> and time consuming
<thafreak> Actually, I'm down...I think it would go nicely with my puppet clone work :)
<paultag> just rsync it over :)
<paultag> thafreak: no shit? That's awesome news
<paultag> thafreak: We've got about 5 of us on it now
<thafreak> rsync would require a second array in place :)
<paultag> thafreak: you'd be the 6th
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, true, I guess :)
<paultag> thafreak: but I don't have a sous-chef, someone who can hack without me standing over their sholder
<paultag> I could use a solid hand on the project
<thafreak> i've never done it, but supposedly you can replace a drive at a time, and eventually have a bigger array...
<thafreak> i can hack and slash
<paultag> it sounds time consuming and painful
<paultag> thafreak: dude, I'd love you long time
<paultag> thafreak: there are so many hacks
<thafreak> you have a coding standards doc, so some one as my self would be able to write code that fit in and didn't stand out?
<paultag> thafreak: sure 'nuf -- http://docs.syn.pault.ag/syn-policy.html
<paultag> thafreak: that's a WIP, so it's changing, but it covers the basics of every aspect of Syn, for the most part
<paultag> thafreak: section 6
<thafreak> geez...
<paultag> that's open to change if we need to :)
<thafreak> I think we have this backwards
<thafreak> I should be recruiting you :)
<paultag> thafreak: I'm always open for hack trades :)
<thafreak> wow, the tabs over spaces thing...that's a big one
<paultag> thafreak: yeah I know
<thafreak> I'd have to adjust my .vimrc :)
<paultag> thafreak: I'm a bit odd when it comes to Python. If you really feel strongly and you'll be working closely with me on it, I could change
<paultag> thafreak: but the way I see it is tabs are nicer
<paultag> people can set the stop to where they want (4 versus 8 versus 2)
<paultag> it's easier to indent / back up
<thafreak> oh, I always use the tab key...i just set vim to expand them to spaces....
<paultag> and it should be a smaller size of the file over a huge package
<paultag> thafreak: ah, I see
<thafreak> this is true...
<paultag> thafreak: but if someone really really cared, I could change
<paultag> I know I'm a minority
<thafreak> I think you just need to pick one and only one, and it seems the python community at large went spaces...so that's what I did
<thafreak> no biggie
<thafreak> like i said, I always use the tab key anyway
<paultag> Yeah, I'm keeping it all consistant for if we need to switch it later, and so it's not mixed
<thafreak> except when breaking up long lines...trying to get braces to line up, tabs don't always work
<paultag> truth
<paultag> thafreak: well spaces are fine there, since it's in the code line
<paultag> that's more about the identation
<thafreak> it annoys me to break things up anyway....but, so do long lines now....
<paultag> thafreak: most of us are in #whube, if you want the IRC room
<paultag> thafreak: and the code's on Github :)
<thafreak> yeah, I think I'm "watching" it already on github...not that that means anything to me really, except as sort of a bookmark
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thafreak: issues exist on github/whube/syn/issues
<thafreak> like things I "watch" I don't always keep track of...it's more of a log in to github, and oh yeah, I wanted to keep tabs on that project
<thafreak> cool
<paultag> yeah :)
<thafreak> So I'm planning on building a much much larger system eventually...the puppet clone is just on piece...
<paultag> thafreak: o'rly?
<thafreak> it's essentially going to give a single sysadmin the ability to manage 10-100 times the servers he/she could normally manage
<thafreak> like the one system to rule them all
<paultag> thafreak: that would be pretty goddamn badass
<thafreak> dashboards and panels out the wazoo
<thafreak> clickety click to update all your systems pacakges...deploy new systems for specific roles...see what systems are doing (performance wise)
<paultag> it would be kinda fun to expose Syn functions through a TCP/IP layer
<paultag> establish a SSH link and be able to control package stuff
<thafreak> I was thinking sort of a push system
<thafreak> have you looked at pushy?
<paultag> thafreak: no, let me google it :)
<thafreak> remote python execution over ssh
<paultag> oh interesting...
<paultag> oh shit
<thafreak> so you could run syn functions remoteley
<paultag> thafreak: that's brillaint...
<thafreak> there's also rpyc
<thafreak> which is similar
<paultag> how did I not think of this
<thafreak> yeah, I know right
<thafreak> basically, anything you think of, some one already did...and some one else already did it better than that guy
<thafreak> or girl
<paultag> thafreak: syn's open for hacking if you want to add some of this stuff, it would actually help the build farm I need to wire
<thafreak> aight...
<paultag> thafreak: so we can have a central machine that can scp a file, move it over ssh, and then call syn-plumbing to kick a build
<paultag> thafreak: because all user-exposed scripts are actually python "plumbing" calls wrapped in a try/catch
<thafreak> I found some neat stuff to hook pushy into fabric and re-use it's paramiko ssh connection...so you can remote run python in your fabric code
<paultag> that's sweet
<thafreak> then it would be easy to run remotely with pushy I bet
<paultag> truth
<paultag> thafreak: so, what's it going to take to get you hacking with me on this?
<paultag> I need someone to be critical of my work, I need a peer :)
<thafreak> I think I may also, instead of simply writing a puppet clone in python, I might actually base it on fabric
<thafreak> so you want peer reviews...I could probably help with that
<thafreak> what made you decide to go from toy/idea tinkering, to going full steam with syn?
<paultag> thafreak: howsabout a hack trade. I'll actively work with your pet if you can help me with mine :)
<paultag> thafreak: things just sort of lined up
<thafreak> not out of frustration with apt or anything?
<paultag> thafreak: I saw the goal, and ended up doing 7 KLOCS in the last 4 weeks
<thafreak> or dpkg i should say
<paultag> thafreak: Well yeah, but only mild
<paultag> thafreak: the real idea is that I can do it better, cleaner and modernly
<paultag> thafreak: it's not that I'm mad now and I'll give up once I accept it
<paultag> just small things that annoy me about dpkg / deb generation
<thafreak> well, no matter what you do, I'm sure it will blow yum out of the water atleast :)
<paultag> yeah fuck that mess :)
<thafreak> ah...ok
<thafreak> generating debs is fucking nuts
<paultag> thafreak: oh yeah, and all package maintainer files are in JSON
<thafreak> honestly, I think I prefer making rpm's....
<paultag> thafreak: and with a few scripts to curl a project page and regex for a package number, it can auto-upgrade syn source files and push them automatically, and only need human help when it fails
<paultag> thafreak: Syns are super easy to make
<thafreak> alright....I'd like to help steering at the very least... :)
<paultag> that would be more then useful
<thafreak> cause i honestly haven't liked any package system 100%
<paultag> thafreak: me neither, hopefully this can help a bit. I have a feeling if it's executed right, it can do a lot of things really well
<thafreak> closest I've come is apt4rpm....so the easy building of rpm's, with the nice management of apt
<paultag> humm :)
<thafreak> course the rpmdb part sucks a dick
<thafreak> back in the day I was forever running rpmdb-rebuild or whatever
<paultag> thafreak: I worked out if we do it right, Syn should be a few orders of magnatude faster at installing large batches of packages then dpkg or rpm
<thafreak> stupid corrupt dbs
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> we use a gzip compressed JSON file. Simple, easy, braindead simple to read if you need to
<thafreak> to track what packages are installed?
<paultag> also rebuilding it is a snap if you need to, it fragements package data in the package directories as well
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, for now. I don't see a reason to use something like SQL :)
<thafreak> yeah, sql is overkill...
<paultag> I worked it out and tried it with about 10,000 package entries
<thafreak> i really don't know what I would use honestly...haven't thought about the needs of a package system much
<paultag> it was still faster then both pickle using the same method and dpkg
<thafreak> pickle, or cPickle?
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, it's one of those decisions that literally does not matter. It's really not blocking anything
<paultag> thafreak: pickle, but I don't like the way it stores stuff, so I ditched it.
<paultag> and it's not readable by any other language, really
<thafreak> ah...this is true
<thafreak> so what about BSON
<paultag> the json dict would make it easy to post-mortum if the machine broke
<thafreak> binary json?
<paultag> thafreak: all the json read/write is abstracted with classes, so if you wanted to change it, it should be a few line delta
<thafreak> not readable necessarily, but still cross platform
<paultag> thafreak: it's pushing json compressed with gzip now
<thafreak> gotcha...
<thafreak> watch the mongodb/couchdb space, as they're heavy json users...anything they come up with will be useful for you I'm sure
<paultag> thafreak: http://docs.syn.pault.ag/?p=json_file.json_file -- base interface for json_file, http://docs.syn.pault.ag/?p=json_bfile.json_bfile -- delta for the binary version
<paultag> thafreak: I'll have to :)
<thafreak> So, here's a q for you
<paultag> sure sure
<thafreak> you seem very pro json
<paultag> I am :)
<paultag> it's a scitch smaller then XML, which is nice for over the line / persistant stuff
<thafreak> would you make a new syntax that's close to puppet's, but using json/yaml/or even plain python
<paultag> also a snap to process :)
<paultag> thafreak: hummm
<thafreak> OR, write a parser to parse puppet syntax?
<thafreak> The upside is that people could theoretically continue to use their already written puppet files
<paultag> thafreak: true, but then you have to bind yourself to puppet's feature set
<paultag> it's a toughie
<thafreak> Well, I was kind of modeling it after puppet anyway with it's dependancy graphs
<thafreak> I'm open to doing both too I guess
<thafreak> a new syntax that's more flexible, but also supporting puppet's to make it easy for people to switch
<paultag> thafreak: it's an odd problem
<paultag> thafreak: I don't think there's a right answer here
<thafreak> essentially, I'm parsing the file, and turning it into sets of resource objects arranged in a graph
<paultag> humm :)
<thafreak> so you could define a file, and what properties it needs, ownership, mode, should it exist or not exist, etc...
<thafreak> that's all modeled as a file resource object
<paultag> yeah, sure
<thafreak> having more than one parser at that point shouldn't affect much other than allowing them to be defined differently
<paultag> true
<thafreak> the guts still work the same
<paultag> yeah
<thafreak> I'm really leaning towards having it be basically python syntax, as it would be easiest to implement...just need to work out what it should look like
<thafreak> then add a puppet parser later
<paultag> thafreak: I think python is tempting, and it could lead to some interesting things
<paultag> thafreak: like extending it locally, and having conditionals and cases
<paultag> be able to have an upgrade path function
<paultag> but it adds complexity
<paultag> and you have to provide a full interface
<thafreak> I was thinking build a cli tool, and you point it at a "manifest", and it automatically does all the imports you need, then parses the file as python
<paultag> I think that could be really solid
<thafreak> so you don't need to import anyhting in your manifest...
<thafreak> but that opens you up to security stuff...you know, never execute untrusted code...
<thafreak> the whole use of exec/compile to run python from strings
<paultag> thafreak: if they're about to execute a puppet script, at this point, if they're going to fuck up the datacenter, they'll fuck it up
<thafreak> this is true...puppet allows you to execute shell commands willy-nilly
<paultag> right
<thafreak> so the sysadmin should be not stupid, and not execute something from the internet without reading it
<paultag> a hacker should not be able to even make the connection to auth outside the datacenter
<paultag> thafreak: I mean, they could rm -rf manually, too
<thafreak> very true
<paultag> if the sysadmin sucks, he should not be there :)
<thafreak> i could throw some regex's in there maybe to look for things before execing it too...
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, but it's not your job to ensure this is a safe plastic rounded toy
<paultag> thafreak: this is for managing a datacenter
<thafreak> and maybe run it through lint first to make sure it's even correct syntax
<paultag> that would be awesome
<paultag> syntax checking is awesome
<thafreak> cause it would be silly to run it, and your tool blows up with an exception because of bad syntax in the manifest
<paultag> thafreak: not only that, but it's nice to know how you're doing from time to time, so running lint often would be very useful
<thafreak> you think if I name my tool sockpuppet, I'll get sued?
<paultag> thafreak: nah :)
<thafreak> or is there a snake/puppet reference to be made?
<paultag> hummm
<paultag> littlemspiggy
<paultag> kermitthefrog
<thafreak> more snakey...ie python
<thafreak> oh...or I could go not the snake, but the comedy troupe
<paultag> right right
<paultag> oh good point
<thafreak> should see if they had puppets for anything memorable
<paultag> I was just googling
<paultag> BRB
<thafreak> cool...I'll bbl
<thafreak> got it...
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> project code named "killer rabbit"
<paultag> YES
<thafreak> after the rabbit from holy grail
<paultag> yeappers!
<thafreak> that's atleast the name for now while I develop it...
<thafreak> otherwise I'll spend too much time trying to name it
<thafreak> and never write anything
<paultag> thafreak: for sure
<paultag> thafreak: P.S., most of the synners are in #whube :)
<paultag> thafreak: and I'm sure most of them would be willing to help with killer rabbit too
<thafreak> haha cool
<thafreak> w00t! they got spice into debian testing! damn, wheezy is gonna be pimp
<thafreak> look out fedora
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<itsafork> BONJOUR!
<Unit193> Casps Lock... Howdy
<itsafork> need an opinion::  what are your thoughts on a presentation about gaming on Ubuntu???
<Unit193> It has games? ;) Who is the target?
<paultag> teenagers
<itsafork> well yeah, like "mainstream" games
<itsafork> mmo-rpg's god-knows-what-else-people-play
<Unit193> Sure, but most gamers have their "own" games they like
<itsafork> well, yeah. but i think what i'm trying to say is; using ubuntu for your gaming pc is a great option
<itsafork> or do-able option. or something like that, basically you dont NEED windows to play 90+% of your games
<Unit193> Also, some windows only games work ok with wine (Didn't StarCraft2 do a little testing even?)
<Unit193> AppDB is their friend ;)
<itsafork> exactly!
<thafreak> I like it
<thafreak> counter strike played BETTER on wine than windows
<thafreak> it crashed ALL the time under windows, but never for me under wine
<itsafork> good deal!
<thafreak> course games like those from the humble indie bundle which are built for linux work best :)
<Unit193> IRCer I know like this one :( http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-12
<popman> hi there
<Cheri703> hi
<popman> this is ohio room right?
<Cheri703> yep
<popman> great
<popman> had been logged out of freenode for a bit =P
<Cheri703> understandable :)
<Cheri703> if you ever lose us, the link and info is on the ubuntu ohio website
<Unit193> Cheri703: Could you hear the tractor pull? :P
<Cheri703> don't think so, wasn't outside much
<Unit193> Modified tractor pull tonight, reg tomorrow :P
<Cheri703> :)
<gilbert> woot
<Unit193> Howdy gilbert, having fun I take it?
<gilbert> not really, working on my dissertation :(
<gilbert> work work work
 * Unit193 doesn't say anymore of what he did tonight
<gilbert> oh no
<Unit193> Anyway, I'm going to post a few of the crappy pics I have of it (It was kinda dark)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning :)
<thafreak> http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2011/08/12/careful-what-you-wish-for/
<thafreak> _bbb: hey, I'm in http://turntable.fm/nerd_alert_nerdcore_and_8bit_3 instead of the ubuntu allstars room today
<d__> hi
<d__> i went to the ohio.ubuntu-us site but it said it was unlinked. how do I find the events
<Unit193> Site is accessable, calendar loads, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/events is always blank
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-13
<Unit193> BiosElement: Sorry for bugging about this again, but what version/ppa are you using for Cherokee?
<Unit193> Good morning Ohio
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-14
<canthus13> Cheri703: elky paints us with a pretty ugly brush over in c-u. Even though she's never been there. :/
<Cheri703> yeah, I've been talking about that with em in pm
<_bbb> im still on vacation
<_bbb> thafreak - i get the emails when you do
<_bbb> the damned thing as it were
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-08
<BiosElement> Well this is gonna be a long night >.>
<dzho> so, xfce on the Debian install CD
<dzho> hmmm
<paultag> :)
 * dzho wonders if he knows anyone who had anything to do with that
<paultag> it was all joey hess, but I'm totally +1 on that change.
<dzho> heh
<Unit193> Yes, isn't it great?
<paultag> It's my fault it has a new theme, though :>
<dzho> I like how the announcement I saw (phoronix) was all "this isn't really about $POLITICSOFGNOME, it's just that, well . . . it still *fits* on the disc"
<paultag> +1
<paultag> that was the argument presented
<dzho> sometimes one good argument is all you need
<paultag> yep.
<paultag> There were warnings and such
<paultag> so this wasn't entirely unexpected
<paultag> well, not entirely :)
<dzho> peripherally related, I've begun to think of my non-android Linux "smartphone" as my "smart-enough phone"
<paultag> mmm.
<dzho> (maemo)
<paultag> maemo rocks.
<paultag> I had a n770 when they were hot in 2006 or so
<dzho> I just don't know that Unity and GNOME3 and whatever are going to be able to pull much away from Android in terms of being an alternative.
<dzho> things are really unsettled now in terms of where platforms are going
<paultag> GNOME OS is looking to become a thing
<paultag> which is going to fuck up GNOME on the desktop
<dzho> is that what they're calling boot-to-gnome now?
<paultag> hahahaha, I hope not
<dzho> oh, wait, that's boot-to-gecko I'm thinking of
<paultag> yeah, B2G is cool
<dzho> sorry, got my g's mixed up
<paultag> but that's firefox
<paultag> :)
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> it may soon be the year of Linux on the desktop, now that the hype machine no longer cares about the desktop
<paultag> meh
<paultag> desktop linux is sucking lately.
<dzho> so long as they don't mess too much with my terms, I might be ok
<paultag> well. window management affects how we use the terminals
 * dzho nods
<paultag> and I care about how attractive the setup is
<paultag> it's not easy to convince someone they should use something that looks like garbage
<paultag> and my setup now is … visual garbage
<paultag> works OK
<skellat> Now that I'm not gainfully employed I can wander in during daylight hours.  We've been getting too inactive around here.
<paultag> skellat: that's not true! :)
<paultag> you just show up and part quickly :)
<skellat> And this time I scared DavidLevin off!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Did you get my email, skellat?
<skellat> That you will in fact be at OLF even though we're not going to have an UbuCon?
<paultag> Yeah.
<paultag> I don't know anything about UbuCon
<paultag> but I'll be there, regardless
<paultag> skellat: gilbert and I were planning a Debian hackathon
<skellat> paultag: Well, that'll be good.  It is needed considering how my SheevaPlug is *still* downloading updates for Wheezy
<paultag> Heck, Wheezy isn't even stable yet :)
<paultag> it's still the testing suite
<paultag> do you mean squeeze? :)
<skellat> No, I actually put my SheevaPlug on Testing instead of Squeeze.
<paultag> ah, great.
<paultag> it's about to be stable soon :)
<skellat> But who will be President then?
<paultag> Wellp, hopefully we're releasing before the election
<paultag> usually a 6 month freeze or so
<paultag> actually wait
<paultag> yeah, no. election should be before December.
<paultag> yeah. nevermind.
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> It happens
<paultag> skellat: it shouldn't
<paultag> skellat: I work in politics
<skellat> Wait, back up a sec...I missed somethin'
<paultag> Yeah?
<skellat> Never mind, I figured it out.  I know you work for the Sunshine folks.  You have to know election timings.  I'm just wondering who is behind Ballotpedia because some of their data on NEOH elections is crap.
<paultag> Ah, yeah. Ballotpedia rocks.
<paultag> skellat: Have you seen my latest work?
<skellat> paultag: dewebstrap?
<paultag> skellat: http://openstates.org/oh/ ← I went out of my way to get Ohio into the launch states :>
<paultag> skellat: if you don't know who your state level legislator is, http://openstates.org/find_your_legislator/ ← is cool
<paultag> I used JCU as test data :)
<skellat> Opening it.  Firefox takes a moment on the BeagleBoard since it is not only a browser but also a forkbomb all in one package.
<paultag> ACK
<skellat> Dillo works wonders, though.
<skellat> So, the colors represent senatorial districts?
<paultag> or assembly
<paultag> I think the colors are which house, but I can't recall
<paultag> I wrote this a while ago
<skellat> Okay.  If so, then OH-99 doesn't line up right as it is contained mostly within Ashtabula County and doesn't jag west all the way to Mentor in Lake County.
<skellat> One color shows OH-63 and OH-99 together.
<paultag> we get these shapes from the Census bureau :)
<skellat> Being Ohio House districts
<skellat> Oh.
<paultag> and not 2013 shapes yet :)
<skellat> Okay
<paultag> since they're not in use yet
<paultag> skellat: any problems would be great to report, though
<skellat> I know Casey Kozlowski's district changed a little due to Ashtabula County population falling but that election is in a few months.
<paultag> Yeppers
<Unit193> skellat: You tried xxxterm?
<skellat> I'm still wavering over finding the $85 to file to run a write-in campaign to oust a sitting county commissioner.
<skellat> Unit193: Nope.  What is it?
<paultag> skellat: you should.
<Unit193> Lightweight browser, it's great.
<Unit193> Vim style, but you don't technically need to know vim to use it.
<skellat> paultag: The question remains finding the cash to file.  I've got until August 27th to file, though.
<skellat> Unit193: Hmm, I'll have to check that out.
<paultag> skellat: yar.
<skellat> I must inquire eventually about holding regional key signing parties around our state
<paultag> skellat: It would pain me to know the community I worked so hard to help get back up and running fell apart again
<paultag> we should do a keysigning at OLF
<skellat> That would be possible.
<skellat> Holding one either in Cleveland or the outer suburbs would be nice, too
<paultag> I'm flying into CLE
<paultag> and out of CLE
<paultag> meeting a friend and driving down with him
<skellat> Well, doing a visit at somewhere like Mentor Headlands park or another more suitable location might be worthwhile
<paultag> Totally!
<skellat> Even if it is the Burger King at OH-306 and I-90 which is right near Lakeland...it'd be a bit for me to drive but easy enough for those in Cuyahoga County
<skellat> I'd only travel about 40 miles that way.
 * skellat remembers he has to look through Lakeland Community College's catalog tonight to see what courses he can try to get approved to teach as an adjunct perhaps
<skellat> And I scared DavidLevin off again!
<Unit193> And the other person.
<skellat> X-chat said andygraybeal had a timeout
<skellat> So, what else is new around the great state of Ohio?  The podcast remains on hiatus until the 20th as I finally got those shards of broken tooth removed so I don't sound like Sid The Slouth from Ice Age anymore.
<skellat> Our production gear is broken up and split between two locations so we've got more moving before we're back on the air.
<paultag> Yeah, I saw that. Was bummed.
<skellat> Well, $275 to get the remaining shards removed helps.  I don't sound like Sid anymore and my tongue doesn't have huge gashes in it.
<paultag> alas, if we had a real heathcare system …
<skellat> I've found that the insurance my former employer offered wouldn't have covered what I needed anyhow and the ACA puts me in a scary position as to one class of health services as it deprioritizes it.
<paultag> alas, if we had a real heathcare system … :)
<skellat> paultag: I know, I know.  I read the two platforms from the last election and can't wait to see this round.  All the Obamna/Romney ads have been annoying the snot out of me here since the Cleveland and Erie stations fall within two battleground states.
<paultag> Yeah, totally.
<skellat> So, what packages do you have dominion over now paultag?
<paultag> skellat: not much, I mostly provide review help and comic relief
<skellat> That works
<paultag> skellat: fluxbox, fbautostart, desktop-base, liblicense, a few others
<paultag> nothing much.
<paultag> Oh, python-sunlight
<skellat> I started fiddling and think I was able to push a package forward to a new version in my PPA.  See: https://launchpad.net/~skellat/+archive/elptools
<skellat> The upstream script for ttytter was updated and the package even in sid is an old version.  The version found in Precise Pangolin was deprecated by the author well before Pangolin was released.
<paultag> sweet :)
<paultag> skellat: you should update it in Debian / Ubuntu
<skellat> How do I do that?
<paultag> same way you've done with the PPA, but against Debian, not Ubuntu
<paultag> file a bug, see if the maintainer will do it, though
<skellat> Okay
<paultag> skellat: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/ttytter.html
<skellat> The big reason older versions of the script get deprecated is because Twitter just keeps changing their API access methods without end
<paultag> skellat: does it work, at all?
<skellat> The old package?  It should.  I saw on the BTS page a TO-DO to grab the new version
<paultag> skellat: that's automated. the maintainer may not know
<paultag> well, file a bug anyway
<skellat> Ah.  Ubuntu only has version 1.2.5 which was binned quite a while ago
<skellat> See: http://www.floodgap.com/software/ttytter/dl.html
<paultag> that might be a good guy to update with Ubuntu's SRU process
<skellat> Yeah.  I know my way around Launchpad better so I can easily file the bug there
<skellat> paultag: Okay, reportbug said it couldn't e-mail but it saved it for me.  How can I forward such onward?
<paultag> skellat: are you on Ubuntu?
<paultag> (if so, reportbug's nerfed on Ubuntu so that Ubuntu bugs don't find their way into Debian's BTS)
<paultag> skellat: you can email submit@bugs.debian.org
<skellat> Nah, was logged into the SheevaPlug that is running Wheezy
<paultag> ah, great
<paultag> I don't know why it can't send
<skellat> My ISP may be blocking reportbug from connecting directly via SMTP
<skellat> But it is trying to submit
<paultag> wait, what?
<paultag> seriously?
<skellat> Yeah
<paultag> submit = send mail over SMTP
<skellat> It is Time Warner Cable
<paultag> why would it do that?
<paultag> I had TWC
<paultag> SMTP worked fineish
<skellat> E-mail away based on the saved temp file
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> http://help.rr.com/hmsfaqs/e_outboundPort25.aspx
<Unit193> Hey!  He's finally not a guest!
<jrgifford> pfft.
<paultag> hiya jrgifford
<jrgifford> shows how often i check irc
<jrgifford> howdy paultag
<jrgifford> how you doing?
<paultag> straight chilln'
<paultag> how are you, jrgifford?
<jrgifford> sweet
<jrgifford> i'm fine.
<jrgifford> working on some rails stuff like a true hipster, hacking on a gem in my spare time, the usual. ;P
<paultag> word
<jrgifford> hey, its fun. :D
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> playing with vmware player for the first time.
<paultag> it's kinda janky
<jrgifford> so far i'm impressed.
<jrgifford> interesting. it wants to do a auto install for me. not bad. not bad.
<Cheri703> o/ folks
<Cheri703> jrgifford: I'm a fan of vmware player
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Cheri703> how's it going?
<Unit193> Very warm, glad I'm not outside today.
<Unit193> You?
<paultag> o/
<Cheri703> doing alright
<Cheri703> excited about my job :)
<Cheri703> looks like I'll be working full time for this company from home for the forseeable future :D
<canthus13> Nice. :)
<canthus13> lucky you. :P
 * canthus13 has been looking for a security-related job for years.
<paultag> break into houses
<canthus13> Wrong side of security.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-09
<jrgifford> Cheri703: am i missing something, or can you export VMs?
<Cheri703> hmm...export what/where?
<jrgifford> thats the *only* thing that is keeping me from using it across the board.
<Cheri703> what do you mean by export?
<Cheri703> jrgifford:
<Unit193> Save them to a VHD or something I'd say, no?
<jrgifford> i can't find the button to export a VM so i could import it into say, virtualbox
<Cheri703> sorry I had to change/clean keyboard
<Cheri703> uhm, I don't think you can do that? I will check
<Cheri703> can you do that with vbox? export out?
<Cheri703> and it might need vmware workstation or something higher to do that
<Unit193> http://www.sysprobs.com/export-vmware-virtual-machine-ovf-import-virtualbox  ?
<jrgifford> i can with vbox.
<jrgifford> Unit193:  looking at that now, thanks
<jrgifford> ehhhh... i'll just continue using virtualbox.
<jrgifford> that just sounds like too much trouble.
<Unit193> I've done a touch with Qemu, I'm sure there are better systems...
<canthus13> jrgifford: depends on what for. vbox has issues with some stuff I've tried to install... like ubuntu.
<Unit193> OpenVZ, depending on what you want....
<Unit193> Cheri703: Heh, asking directly. :P
<Cheri703> I like the features on vmware player, I don't really need to export
<Unit193> Was thinking the Emma/Sys76 part.
<Cheri703> ah, yes, why not?
<Cheri703> I want to hear from them why they think I should buy from them
<canthus13> Cheri703: because they won't yell at you and call you a bad customer for wanting your stuff to work right.
<Cheri703> one can only hope >.<
<Unit193> Cost a bit more...
<canthus13> Cheri703: I like the folks with them that I've met... They seem genuinely interested in how their machines are doing... even the old models.
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd want to ask some specific questions, as there's some stuff they don't have on the site
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 is just gonna go with the dell outlet. :P
<Cheri703> up early and working, like a grownup!
<Cheri703> and yes, I realize this isn't early to a lot of people, but it is to me!
<paultag> :D
<Cheri703> I woke up at 9:30! two days in a row! and got up!
<Cheri703> and did stuff!
<Cheri703> considering that noon-1 was my usual wake up time before, that is like CRAAAAZY talk
<Cheri703> best program to play music from other computer on local network? I don't usually listen to music while on the computer, but I'd like to attempt it. all music is on server, what is the best program for playing that on my current computer?
<dzho> not sure I have any answers, but I do have some questions.
<Cheri703> ok?
<dzho> do you mean to stream the music from the server?
<Cheri703> yeah
<dzho> or is it just a file server?
<Cheri703> well, it is a computer running ubuntu that works as my server
<dzho> because if you're streaming, you need two programs, right?  One on the server, one on the client?
<Cheri703> I can install crap on it
<Cheri703> probably? I have tried to stream media using vlc in the past and it is always a HUGE project and never works :(
<dzho> heh, yeah
<dzho> I see all these streaming servers and clients when I'm browsing the package repositories.
<Cheri703> I like vlc for a lot of things, but...successful streaming is not one of them
<dzho> I only ever once put up an icecast server and played with that a bit, but, it was too involved for what I wanted from it at the time.
<Cheri703> yeah, I just need LAN streaming
<dzho> well, I was wondering about just locally mounting a file share, and then just playing stuff using whatever the heck you want.
<dzho> my gut tells me the lan ought to be fast enough for that, but I don't know.
<dzho> if it's wireless and your at opposite ends of the house with a refrigerator between you and the access point, maybe not
<Cheri703> well, I have it mounted via sftp, I (at one point) had nfs set up, I have no idea what the status of that is right now, I have reinstalled and swapped machines a few times
<Cheri703> NEW ROUTER ARRIVING TOMORROW :D
<Cheri703> and two gigabit NICs for my two desktops
<dzho> anyway, my go-to program for music playing, very lightly used, is the console-oriented mocp
<dzho> no streaming or client-server, just straight from the filesystem.
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Unit193> Meh, go wtih samba, easy to setup and works crossplatform.  I've setup icecast2, and vlc streaming to it, was pretty nice.
<Cheri703> I do have a samba server set up with it so my husband can access it
<dzho> I grabbed a Sony set-top box on recommendation of a work aquaintance I hope to set up some time to mount an SMB share.
<dzho> I know I could have tried xmbc or myth or whatever, but this thing was cheap and I'm lazy.
<dzho> lazy enough that I haven't even gotten this thing out of its box yet.
<paultag> I'm thinking of xbmc on my raspi
<canthus13> paultag: That's not a bad idea.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm going to use a HD to sync the Debian archive for a LAN mirror
<paultag> might as well put some movies there too, as well as a git-annex
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-10
<thafreak> Cheri703: define server...is it file server (nfs or something) or web sever?
<Cheri703> file server
<Cheri703> local computer
<thafreak> if it's a webserver, there's something called ampache
<thafreak> try mt-daap...i think thats what its called
<thafreak> reverse engineer of the streaming protocol itunes uses
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<thafreak> most linux muic players support it
<thafreak> looks like it's called forked-daapd in precise
<thafreak> i've heard its real easy...i think you point it at a dir with songs and thats about it...
<Cheri703> very nice
<thafreak> i'm still working on getting all my music centralized...so i haven't used it myself
<thafreak> yet
<thafreak> so paultag, hows this git annex...i keep reading about it, but haven't started trying it out yet
<thafreak> i also stumbled upon bup (mentioned on the git annex site), which seemed very interesting
<paultag> thafreak: it's cool :)
<thafreak> gimme a quick example of what you do with it...
<thafreak> i use unison to keep a common dir in sync between a bunch of machines
<thafreak> could git annex possibly do a better job?
<paultag> it's like Dropbox
<paultag> well
<paultag> the project is
<paultag> but it can do it offline
<paultag> and ad-hoc
<paultag> so plug a USB key in, sync to that, plug that into another computer
<paultag> sync to that
<paultag> which syncs to a server
<dzho> oh, man, I'd forgotten about the par2 stuff
<thafreak> par2 is cool
<dzho> do people every make par2 files for their par2 files
<dzho> ?
<thafreak> probably someone
<thafreak> so most of my machines idle with a load average of 0...
<thafreak> now I'm looking at setting up salt stack again
<thafreak> last time, I noticed when my "minions" were running, those machines never idled below 0.03
<thafreak> or maybe it was more, I forget now
<thafreak> so I'm trying a newer version out now hoping they made it perform a bit better
<thafreak> but the minion is still idling at 0.01 at the best
<thafreak> you guys think that's acceptable for the benefits of remote control and config management?
<canthus13> .03 idle? That's not too bad IMO.
<canthus13> I mean, 3 hundredths of a task waiting at any given point?
<canthus13> ...and somewhat high load isn't necessarily bad.
 * canthus13 has had his machine perform like a dog at .5 load, and seen his server at one point running smooth as silk with a constant 6.0 load.
<canthus13> most of the time, though, it sits at 0 load.
<thafreak> well, this latest version of salt definately seems to be an improvement over the one I tested previously...
<thafreak> and it seems to hang more around 0.1
<thafreak> I guess that's acceptable
<canthus13> "This happened right around the time you made those email changes..." -- from someone who was banned from xbox live two days after we switched mail providers.
<thafreak> interesting
<thafreak> i know there are some kde lovers here
<thafreak> in the past, I've always found that qt apps look fine in every desktop env, but gtk/gnome apps look like crap on kde and well most other DE's
<thafreak> i've found running gnome-settings-daemon helps that...
<thafreak> Do the current kde distros take care of that for you these days?
<thafreak> also, so glad the rat bastard turncoats that are Nokia, have sold Qt to someone who is all about keeping OSS going
<thafreak> and also glad that they probably lost sh*t tons of money in the process...
<thafreak> serves them right ditching openmoko and going windows mobile
 * canthus13 <- KDE hater.
<Unit193> canthus13: Lovely person! I bet they just saw his new email and hated it!
<canthus13> Unit193: heh. the only change was our hosting service.. addresses remained the same.
<Unit193> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/08/10/community-site-downtime-announcement/ Sure everyone sees before I do, but...
<dzho> pick a cross-London move date on the last weekend of the Olympics
<dzho> wtg, Canonical.
<dzho> I bet that's going to be *fun*
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-11
<Unit193> So, anyone been playing with mosh?
<canthus13> mosh?
<Unit193> MIT-mosh, better ssh for crappy/modem connections.
<canthus13> ah.
 * canthus13 has a solid connection.
<Unit193> I know one at least where it is crappy dial-up, at best.
<Cheri703> ohio folks, how goes it?
<Unit193> Getting colder end of week, this is very good!
<Cheri703> yeah, better than crazy hot and humid like it has been
<Unit193> Well you know it always has to be that hot for fair week. :P
<Cheri703> when is fair week?
<Unit193> Until next Sat/Sun.
<Cheri703> when does it start?
<canthus13> It did't get above 69 here.
<Unit193> Last Sun.
<Cheri703> ah, so it runs to 08/18? or 08/12?
<Cheri703> blah blah lake effect blah blah canthus13 ...you can shove it
<Unit193> 12
<Cheri703> ah, when you said next sat/sun I was confused
<Unit193> Cheri703: +1 on that, BTW!
<Cheri703> for me that'd be THIS sat/sun
<canthus13> Meh. It's toledo. we don't get lake effect.
<Unit193> Technically, for me as well.
<canthus13> Seriously. prevailing winds push everything east and south.
<Cheri703> blah blah prevailing winds blah blah
<Cheri703> still can shove your cooler temperatures
<canthus13> :P
<canthus13> my toes were cold today.
<Cheri703> poor baby
<Cheri703> anyone here used indefero?
<canthus13> dunno what it is.
<Cheri703> I barely do
<Cheri703> some sort of issue tracking thing
<Cheri703> guy at my job ( :D :D mah jerb!) suggested it instead of bugzilla, so I'm going to be kicking the tires a bit. I think it is too code focused for what we need, but we'll see
<Cheri703> I'm still pretty giddy about the fact that this is likely long-term full-time :D
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> Anyone need a gigabit pci card? I ordered two because freaking HP specs say one of my desktops doesn't have gigabit, BUT IT DOES. it was $12.99, and you'd pay the shipping to get it, or if Unit193 wants it, I can meet him locally. :) I just want cost back, as returning it would cost me shipping.
<Cheri703> for the record, it'd fit into a flat rate priority mail box. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (125): http://tx0.org/6dw/ | Please test the special Xubuntu XMir image at http://vanir.unit193.tk/mir in a non-virtualized environment and report results ASAP.
<Unit193> Break all the things! :D
<skellat> I regret nothing.
<jenni> oh baby
<skellat> Unit193: I told you I would get the extra special image mentioned on Planet Ubuntu.
<skellat> Sadly, I didn't stick to the script as closely as I should have.
 * Unit193 doesn't visit the planet. :D
<Unit193> skellat: "GET /mir HTTP/1.1" 301 563 "http://planet.ubuntu.com/" <<<There you go!
<Unit193> Hah, nevermind, it was you. :P
<yano> lol
<thafreak> all hail canthus13
 * canthus13 bows.
<paultag> canthus13!
<jrgifford> paultag: ugh
<jrgifford> seriously?
<jrgifford> :D
 * canthus13 stabs paultag.
<paultag> :D
<thafreak> seriously...
<thafreak> just when i thought paultag wasn't an a$$...
<paultag> suckaaa
<paultag> it literally never gets old
<paultag> right, brbs
<thafreak> I think you mean figuratively
<skellat> When in doubt, don't operate a GPS jammer: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-13-106A1.pdf
<dzho> heh.  I did 'git branch rm foo' instead of 'git branch -d foo' so now I have a branch called 'rm'
<dzho> well, not really.  I did 'git branch -d rm' but you know it sounds better the first way.
<dzho> (and by better, I mean hilariously worse)
<skellat> Thought for today: http://xkcd.com/1247/
<jenni> [ xkcd: The Mother of All Suspicious Files ] - https://j.mp/13ze9Hw
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-06
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> ping canthus13
<canthus13> pong
<thafreak> dude, where you been the last few months
<thafreak> did your wife have a baby or somethiong?
<canthus13> Busy.. and this channel has been dead. :P
 * canthus13 just moved into a new house.
<thafreak> same burg?
<thafreak> toledo-ville?
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> Still at the same job, still looking for a way out of tech support hell. :P
<thafreak> I hear you...
<thafreak> I hate getting recruiter emails anymore, because they're all for sysadmin jobs
<thafreak> and I just don't want to do it anymore
<thafreak> but, honestly, I just don't want to work for anyone really...
<canthus13> Heh. I'd love a sysadmin job. :)
<thafreak> You sure? even if it's a lone sysadmin job?
<thafreak> Where you get to maintain EVERYTHING with no help?
<thafreak> Cause, it seems most of the gigs around are like that
<canthus13> Sounds like a fun challenge.
<thafreak> hahaha...you must hate your job more than i do
<canthus13> It's gotta be better than struggling to get people to do things a trained armadillo could do.
<thafreak> Oh, then don't get a sysadmin job in academia
<canthus13> ...and it's gotta pay better, too.
<thafreak> trained armadillo's do laps around phd's
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> right dr. dzho ?
<dzho> wut
<dzho> oh, right.
<dzho> yes, yes they do.
<dzho> in fact, I have one circling me now.
<dzho> my only concern is that they carry Hansen's disease.
<dzho> aka leprosy
<dzho> thafreak: we must thank fsm for canthus13 who serves as a reminder that it can always be worse
<thafreak> which is better than hanson's disease
<dzho> different kind of wasting away, but yes
<thafreak> mmmm bop
<skellat> Hmm: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/local_news/water_cooler/Princeton-Review-releases-lists-of-top-party-sober-schools
<jenni> [ Princeton Review releases lists of top party, sober schools ] - https://j.mp/15FjzTm
<skellat> At least thafreak's institution didn't make the list this year
<canthus13> Huh. I'm surprised University of Toledo didn't make the list.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-09
<skellat> Eeep: http://fox8.com/2013/08/09/oops-writing-error-outside-elementary-school/
<jenni> [ Oops! Writing Error Outside Elementary School | FOX8.com ] - https://j.mp/1ey9K97
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-10
<skellat> Oh dear: http://starbeacon.com/local/x1664881975/Angel-Brown-found-guilty-in-murder-for-hire-trial
<jenni> [ Angel Brown found guilty in murder-for-hire trial » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1cU2rut
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-04
<Unit193> skellat, jrgifford: pokepoke.  On?
<Unit193> Know what talks for OLF yet?  Any feedback?
<cyberanger> talks?
<Unit193> Yep, UbuCon talks.  Other than jcastro's.
<Unit193> OLF people would like the list of 'em before free registration opens.
<cyberanger> when is that deadline?
 * cyberanger just found out he has OLF off, offically (aside from a engineering pain) and needs to fill out that paperwork now
<Unit193> Not sure if they're opening registration for all at the same time, but 8/11 is one of them.
<Unit193> Believe they're trying to get all at the same time.
<cyberanger> when would you want CFP's in for BoF?
<cyberanger> sorry, UbuCon talks (I've done one BoF, badly
<cyberanger> very badly, well, decent for a (at the time) 19yro geek)
<Unit193> Not sure, but it'd be great to get them the list of talks by the 11th.  skellat should know more generally.
<cyberanger> olf wanted them by  7/24/14 for main talks, guess ubucon is a little later
<skellat> Unit193: I've gotten nothing from anyone about anything.  I'm totally in the dark.
<Unit193> Well crap.
<skellat> Work doesn't even return my calls or e-mails right now
<skellat> So, it sounds like I am officially working the phones tomorrow to see what I can do ten
<skellat> s/ten/then/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: So, it sounds like I am officially working the phones tomorrow to see what I can do then
<Unit193> :/
<skellat> Unit193: Has belkinsa said a word about contacts with anybody?
<Unit193> Not that I know of.
<skellat> I have to drive my sister to physical therapy tomorrow so I'll start making some phone calls to see what I can do to make some last minute line ups
<skellat> I'll try to call Jeff Hanson at P:CC and Emma Marshall (my counterpart for Colorado) at System76
<skellat> :-(
<Unit193> Might be a good idea to be the last Ubucon then.  Talk to cyberanger about scheduleing a topic/talk?
<cyberanger> idk about last ubucon, but perhaps we need to only do a half day or space up ubucon some, allow for general Q&A at the end of UbuCon, something
<skellat> cyberanger: If interested in speaking, please write up a proposal for a 30-45 minute presentation to allow time for Q&A, log in to Launchpad, and hit up the semi-dormant https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio-council/+contactuser to ensure the 4 of us get copies to review and think about.
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio Council in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/UVC7ux
 * Unit193 already +1s it, just because it has to be good if from you.
<PCLine_> What is Ubicon ?
<Unit193> PCLine_: It's a group of sessions held at the Ohio Linux Fest.
<skellat> Focused on *buntu
<Unit193> Right.
<PCLine_> Thanks.
 * skellat gets distracted by "Last Ship"
<Unit193> Not a bad show.
<PCLine_> Check out the wed site.
<PCLine_> opps... Checking out the web site
<belkinsa> skellat, I heard nothing.
 * skellat just watched the film "Lucy" and is very pleased with it.  
<belkinsa> skellat, I guess we failed at getting speakers for OLF 2014?
<skellat> belkinsa: I was on the phone with Emma Marshall this morning seeing if she could come out
<belkinsa> Did she say anything?
<skellat> System76 won't back a trip but I told her to think about coming solely as Colorado Leader and try to tap into Canonical's community budget
<skellat> I was talking on the phone to Michael Sauers to see if I could get him to come out and speak too
<belkinsa> I see.
<skellat> Called Jeff Hanson at P:CC up in Wisconsin and left him two voicemails
<skellat> I'll call the public relations office over at NASA Glenn tomorrow morning to see if I can get somebody from the lab since they do telecomms & flight computers there...including putting stuff like Debian on the ISS
 * skellat has to go walk his very insistent dog & will be back in a few minutes
<belkinsa> Have fun.
<skellat> belkinsa: So, what else are your views on the UbuCon Caper?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-05
<skellat> Another place where technical support is assuredly not offered: https://archive.org/details/Radar_Men__from_the_Moon
<jenni> [ Radar Men from the Moon : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive ] - https://j.mp/1AQ4v2v
<thafreak> So what's going on?
<thafreak> How many speakers do we need? And is this for ubucon?
<belkinsa> Nothing much.  Anything for you?
<belkinsa> thafreak, I don't know.  skellat should know.
<thafreak> Oh ok...I did a scroll back and it sounded like things weren't looking so good
<Unit193> A few, and yeah UbuCon.
<thafreak> How many more do you need to keep it from getting cancelled?
<skellat> Well, this won't help us get speakers: https://twitter.com/10TV/status/496687191129866240
<jenni> [ Twitter / 10TV: BREAKING NEWS: Columbus Public ... ] - https://j.mp/1kDHyLe
<skellat> Apparently the public health agencies in Columbus are testing somebody for Ebola
<skellat> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/08/05/columbus-ohio-one-person-tested-for-the-deadly-ebola-virus-in-columbus.html
<jenni> [ One Person Tested For The Deadly Ebola Virus In Columbus | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1kDINdz
<skellat> And then there is this: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-05/another-sick-american-undergoing-ebola-testing-time-columbus
<jenni> [ Another "Sick" American Undergoing Ebola Testing, This Time In Columbus [Update: Tested Negative] | Zero Hedge ] - https://j.mp/1kDOPL5
<skellat> Hallelujah!
 * skellat notes to belkinsa as well as jamesgifford and Unit193 that the outcome is "Further Discussion"
<Unit193> So.
<Unit193> thafreak: Interested?
<thafreak> In?
<Unit193> Doing a session.
<thafreak> I dunno...possibly I guess...
<Unit193> At least people would be there to volunteer to listen, and likely get more out of it.
<belkinsa> Oh, skellat, where is that poll that you set up?
<skellat> belkinsa: Closed early
<belkinsa> And no repsonses?
<skellat> belkinsa: Outcome is "Discuss Further"
<belkinsa> Ah.  Anyways, it was unfair that poll.  I didn't get to vote!
<skellat> Go/No-Go/Further Discuss
<skellat> belkinsa: How say you?
<belkinsa> I didn't even vote.  But I would say Maybe since UbuntuCon is on a Friday and my parents will kill me if I skipped my  classes.
<belkinsa> Or even ask to skip
 * belkinsa still leaves with my parents
<Unit193> Where you leaving to?
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> jrgifford: PING
<Unit193> So, I'd be in favor mainly since we rather made a committment, but not sure where we'd come up with speakers.
<Unit193> paultag: Dang man, which paultag_ do I ping?
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<PCLine_> How you doing?
<Unit193> Was getting into licensesing crap, so figured I'd do something nicer and clean out a couple drains (man what gunk).  What about you?
<PCLine_> learning about NFS
<PCLine_> I am glad drain gunk is not on my ToDo list!
<Unit193> Ahhh.  Oddly enough, only used that while on XP.
<PCLine_> Wanted to setup a Cluster and NFS was on the HowTo.
<PCLine_> Doesnt seem like the right program to me.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-06
<jrgifford> skellat: pong
<Unit193> jrgifford: Hellos!
<jrgifford> howdy!
<jrgifford> YAY. 45 emails. *_*
<jrgifford> ever since i started using a email client, my life got better and worse.
<jrgifford> it got better in that i ignored email most of the day
<jrgifford> and it got worse in that i realized just how much email i get each day
<Unit193> You know when you accidentally become the maintainer in Debian?  Yeah, I think I just did that...
<Unit193> I don't like email spam, I even dislike sending messages.
<jrgifford> that 45 was since i cleaned out my inbox before taking the bus home at 7:30.
<jrgifford> eek.
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, have fun!!!
<Unit193> Geez, all stuff you should read?
<jrgifford> about 40% of itis
<jrgifford> i need to reply to about 10% of that though.
<jrgifford> and most of it is yes/no answers.
 * skellat is feeling non-free as he is installing Opera again
<Unit193> Meh, you're only in violation of FSF/RMS, therefor I'd say go right ahead.
<PCLine_> Hello everyone
<belkinsa> o/ PCLine_
<PCLine_> hey belkinsa
<belkinsa> How are you>
<PCLine_> I am great and you?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, trying to finish a long e-mail to someone at Center of Science in hope of trying to get involved with them.
<belkinsa> Center of Open Science*
<PCLine_> Good luck.
<PCLine_> never heard of them.
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<belkinsa> They are a start up in VA.
<PCLine_> It seems like someone should go check them out.  I vote for myself and I think 2 weeks should do it.
<dzho> are they a start-up as such?  I thought they were an academic center headquartered at UVa or Va Tech or some such.
<dzho> funded by yet another astoundingly rich philanthropist
<dzho> who has taken up Gates's challenge to give away a great deal of their money
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-07
<PCLine_> Grrrrr.  I forget to apt-get update before I install stuff!
<thafreak> belkinsa: did you see their lightning talk at pyohio or something?
<thafreak> Anyone going to hear Chet talk about bash at the ALUG meeting shortly?
<jrgifford> nope, was going to the mongodb meetup but missed the bus
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-08
<PCLine_> Hello
<dzho> huh.  I guess they do describe themselves as a "start-up"  http://centerforopenscience.org/
<jenni> [ COS | Home ] - https://j.mp/1ph2W8W
<dzho> although "non-profit start-up" seems a little oxymoronic to me.
<jrgifford> Hey, I was/is part of a non-profit startup
<jrgifford> core product is non-profit, the data that comes out of it is what we sell to research institutions
<jrgifford> or at least, that was the plan
 * skellat wonders if a Form 13909-A is needed about non-profit status: http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f13909.pdf
<skellat> Yeesh, the dividing line between commercial activity and non-commercial activity keeps getting weirder and weirder as days go by
<skellat> From climagic on Twitter, synthesize your own busy signal: play -n synth sine 480 sine 620 remix 1-2 fade 0 0.5 delay 0.5 repeat 5
<jrgifford> skellat: well, we were a for-profit entity
<jrgifford> however, we were going to operate in a very non-profit-like fashion
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> That's what the law doesn't really play nice with
<jrgifford> because otherwise (the theory went) we'd scare anyone looking to invest in the idea
<skellat> I don't doubt it
<jrgifford> anyway, the idea didn't go anywhere
<skellat> Having the binary profit/non-profit split is not exactly the best thing for ordering the business world at times
<jrgifford> yeah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: The IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Cutting it close on figuring out UbuCon 2014
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-09
<skellat> jrgifford, Unit193, belkinsa: You've got mail
<cyberanger> still to this day I hear AOL tones in my head from that
<cyberanger> skellat: any chance that's OLF news?
<skellat> cyberanger: Right now just planning outlines
<skellat> Sometimes things turn out like trying to nail jello to a wall
<skellat> This happens to be one of those times
<cyberanger> skellat: super glue might help
<cyberanger> I get its a sticky situation
<cyberanger> Tn poc .. .been there
<skellat> Yeah, all you can do is let it play out
<skellat> Who was the musician with the song about knowing "when to hold 'em" and "when to fold 'em"?
<cyberanger> Daniels
<cyberanger> sorry, similar song came to mind, it's kenny rogers
<cyberanger> the song was the gambler
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-10
<skellat> Unit193, belkinsa, jrgifford: We've got a few hours left to consider a go/no-go.  Opinions?
<belkinsa> skellat, I don't know.  Sorry.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-08-03
<Unit193> Storms! :D
<Unit193> Yey!
<Unit193> Booo.
<Unit193> paultag: Actually, can you poke me before you sponsor?  I should bump the version before you sign+upload.
<Unit193> Anyone going to OLF?  Anyone giving a talk? :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-08-07
<Caleb_> hey
<Caleb_> anyone on?
<Caleb_> welp
<Unit193> Hi.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-12
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<Unit193> _shaun_: Please don't crosspost, just use one channel for support, such as #ubuntu.
<yano> https://rol.im/securegoldenkeyboot/
<jenni> [ Secure Golden Key Boot: (MS16-094 / CVE-2016-3287, and MS16-100 / CVE-2016-3320) ] - https://bit.ly/2aLaOMd
<dzho> lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-12
<Unit193> Dr Dave!
<drkokandy> hiya!
<drkokandy> what's new down the road in Mansfield?
<Unit193> Not sure if there's anything ever new here.  They'd claim the new hospital is cool, but it's just a new hospital. :P
<Unit193> You?
<Unit193> Still at Ashland U?
<drkokandy> been busy, lots of changes at work
<drkokandy> yeah
<Unit193> Oh?  Anything good?  And know the people down in IT?  Friend of mine works there.
<drkokandy> first had a colleague on maternity leave, then she left her job a few months after getting back, then we lost another staff member and our boss quit, so it's been kind of crazy for some time
<drkokandy> I know some of the IT folks but it's kind of rare I see them, as far as I understand they're like way understaffed and I hardly ever see them unless something goes wrong lol
<Unit193> Ouch, yeah I see.  Heh, yeah and he's not typical, he's more on the website side of things.
<drkokandy> hmm, Chad maybe? he's who I've worked with the most about the website
<Unit193> Joe.
<drkokandy> hmm, I don't know if I've met Joe
<Unit193> Hah, he's a big guy.  When I see him in his flannel shirt he really looks like a lumberjack.
<drkokandy> I'll have to keep an eye out for him then, but yeah that description doesn't ring any bells
